
Show HN: LessPhone – A minimal Android launcher to reduce phone use - aswinmohanme
https://lessphone.app
======
ignoramous
Personally prefer an open-source, no-phone-home launcher. I settled on
Lawnchair [0], a clone of Pixel's launcher that's highly customizable and
pretty much works on all major OEMs flawlessly:

1\. Let's you hide apps.

This is important to me since I usually firewall apps that I can't disable but
have no use for, esp the ones that are pre-installed. Also, I don't want to
see them or accidentally launch them.

2\. Remove Google search bar and Google feed.

3\. Dark mode that's gorgeous on AMOLED screens.

Lawnchair doesn't track usage nor does it, to my knowledge, phone home to any
server.

LessPhone, NoPhone, Siempo [1] et al do have their places, but feel a bit
forced and unnatural to use, esp for someone like my mom or my dad, who are
used to traditional Android launchers with icons.

A feedback: Not meant as a slight on LessPhone or the others, but I guess, the
key to building something for the 2 billion strong Android ecosystem is to
abide by the existing UX standards and not surprise the users.

[0] [https://lawnchair.app/](https://lawnchair.app/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126771)

~~~
jtl999
> Lawnchair doesn't track usage nor does it, to my knowledge, phone home to
> any server.

Open source too. Assuming you audit the source and either a) manage to produce
a reproducible build that matches the existing binary and they don't later add
any tracking or b) use your own build, you should be good.

[https://github.com/LawnchairLauncher/Lawnchair](https://github.com/LawnchairLauncher/Lawnchair)

------
siphon22
When I see stuff like this, it always makes me cringe and I get this visceral
feeling that humans(including me) are really dumb. People spend almost a
thousand dollars on some phones, and at first it's always magical and they use
it as much as they can while it's still shiny, then they use stuff like this
to NOT use their device anymore, or at least crippling the full potential of
it. It's absurd to me. On a similar level, it is like the idea of buying a 500
dollar smartwatch in order to avoid taking out your 1000 dollar smartphone out
of your pocket as much. What the hell people? Seems like a huge waste of time
and money. Both on the part of the makers and the consumers. /rant

~~~
the_pwner224
People buy ridiculously powerful computers to play games at 4k@144fps and to
train machine learning models. Then they install software to prevent malicious
mind-control-equipped actors like Facebook from taking over their thoughts.
Preventing your computer from using popular internet services isn't crippling
it, because you do it to be able to use the computer more effectively.

There are are a number of features that are present in higher-end phones which
are not available on lower-end ones (though some have started disappearing
from high-end models or have become standard, more are always being invented):
IR blaster, NFC, wireless charging, AR/VR capability, camera quality, fast
charging, battery life, fast wifi, USB-C, OLED display, voice detection
coproessor for OK Google / Siri, creating a WiFi hotspot to share WiFi
(wireless card can get internet from a network _and_ make its own network -
this saved me from a big headache once). And also a fast processor which makes
everything faster and improves the user experience.

Blocking usage of certain applications or services from your phone does not
reduce the helpfulness those features and does not cripple the device.

Or, to put it another way: most phones these days contain software that
exploits weaknesses in your brain to make you do things which do not serve
your best interests. This launcher is intended to limit that. Doing so does
not cripple your phone; it makes it more useful.

> buying a 500 dollar smartwatch in order to avoid taking out your 1000 dollar
> smartphone out of your pocket as much

Here you're assuming again that people buy hardware in order to use it. But
that's not true; we buy computers because of their capabilities. A good device
should add maximum value to the user with minimum time and money investment
possible. An ideal device would give you those benefits without you ever
having to waste time 'using' it. Smartwatches let you see notifications
without having to use your phone, that's the entire point (aside from
health/fitness tracking). That makes it an effective device for those who want
that, but that doesn't mean it makes the phone any less useful. You may still
want an excellent phone for when you do need to do a phone.

Your argument is like saying we buy tablets to _not_ use laptop/desktop
computer. Their uses may intersect, but each has areas that it is specialized
for.

~~~
siphon22
I think we're talking about two different types of people.

>Preventing your computer from using popular internet services isn't crippling
it,

Right, but that's different from people who are trying to escape from using
their $1000 phone as much as possible due to a fear about social media
addiction and such things. I don't think these people are the power users like
you describe. Power users would figure out how to work around things without
crippling their user experience.

>Your argument is like saying we buy tablets to not use laptop/desktop
computer

Not at all. Tablets can be a comfy hand-held experience while laptops/desktops
are totally a different form factor. They have different contexts. And what
I'm complaining about in essence is about people blowing so much money on
their fancy phone, and then they end up buying a watch so they can avoid
looking at their phone as much because it's oh so tiresome to take out their
phone. I'm not saying the devices are useless for the record.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
I will say a smart watch is probably the best impulse buy I've ever made. It
is tiresome to check your pocket every x minutes. With a watch you get a
little vibrate on the wrist, check the notification, and if you need to act on
it, then get your phone. It's kind of like a pager.

~~~
mendelmaleh
Ironically, my smart watch is pretty much my only impulse buy over 50$ (250$),
and its easily one of the worst choices I made. I bought it for the same
reasons as you, except I was thoroughly disappointed at its (under-)
performance.

------
barbwire
Is this what is considered a product page these days? One vaguely non-specific
sentence and 2 embedded videos.

They have all the information and images they need available on the play
store, so why are they not presenting it on their own site?

(grumble, grumble)

~~~
aswinmohanme
I wanted a minimal aesthetic since it would match the minimal style of the
launcher. Also I thought the videos gave sufficient explanation, will be
improving the page in the meantime :D

~~~
johnchristopher
> I wanted a minimal aesthetic since it would match the minimal style of the
> launcher.

Words are more minimal and efficient than voice (think of the passage from
oral civilization to writing civilization).

After the introduction "So the thing I have been thinking about a bit
recently" with the classical youtuber voice tone I just stopped the video
(didn't want to check out if you - or the other guy, I don't know, don't care
- were going to show me the product or spend 7 minutes on storytelling) and
went to the play store to see what it actually does (since a quick glance to
the page didn't show any screenshots or explanation).

Now I am installing the thing :).

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Words are more minimal and efficient than voice (think of the passage from
> oral civilization to writing civilization).

While text is certainly more efficient than voice, I think the (very large!)
differences between oral civilization and writing civilization are more down
to the fact that text is more permanent than voice.

------
bvinc
I like this idea. I went looking for an Android launcher for this purpose. I
settled on "niagra". It doesn't really limit anything, but it allows me to
hide the app menu visually. I just have 7 apps on my main screen. And there's
no "recommended" or "recently used" apps, and there's no google search bar and
no browser on my main screen. I like it. I've simply forgotten about a lot of
apps over time. Out of sight out of mind.

Another interesting thing that I do: I use uBlock Origin to gimp websites and
hide recommendations to limit my browsing, without limiting my use of the
actual website.

I want all my actions to be purposeful, no aimless browsing, no
recommendations.

~~~
SLIB53
Also nice about Niagara is that you can hide apps from the full list of apps,
but allow them in the search. This adds another level for burying
distractions.

------
rflec028
Repost. See KISS launcher on F-Droid for a good alternative.

~~~
microcolonel
I used to use an old launcher that was mostly just a search box (with
automatic favourites, generated from how frequently you select certain apps),
KISS Launcher seems like a much more refined version of that.

------
postscapes1
I use this in combination with turning off Google's automatic News page on the
phone to drastically reduce my *get on the phone for something specific and
proceed to get sidetracked rate (barring Twitter where I am a degenerate
addict..)

------
visiblink
I have this... in the form of a Bold 9900. It calls, it texts, it has great
simple apps for calendar, tasks, memos, podcasts and music.

The browser sucks. The camera is a joke. There are almost no other apps. And I
can't circumvent the limitations.

It's perfect.

~~~
LeSaucy
The last 3 BlackBerry phones I had for work would randomly power cycle, often
during calls. If you need an occasional call I could live with that, but
dropping out of conference calls is quite embarrassing.

~~~
visiblink
That would be annoying. Fortunately, I have never experienced call drops/power
downs like that. If I had, I'd be using a different device too.

------
broahmed
I've been looking for ways to cut down my phone use. FocusMe[0][1] is one of
my favorites on Android for blocking apps and URLs, Cold Turkey[2] for the
same on computers. As for your launcher LessPhone, I downloaded it and
immediately paid the single dollar for dark mode. I think paying also allowed
me to adjust the number of apps (up to a max of eight). I was delighted to see
how few permissions your app required. Love it and keeping it!

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.focusme.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.focusme.android&hl=en_US)

[1] FocusMe version direct from developers that has uninstall protection:
[https://focusme.com/android/](https://focusme.com/android/)

[2] [https://getcoldturkey.com/](https://getcoldturkey.com/)

------
wtdata
What I think it would help me (personally) was a way to block certain web
addresses (for all apps) at certain time periods (with no easy way of
disabling it).

There are a couple of apps that supposedly do that, but they all fail more or
less miserably (one of them is easily defeated just by pressing Android's back
button for instance).

~~~
broahmed
Check out FocusMe:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.focusme.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.focusme.android)

It supports what you're looking for: you can block both specific applications
and URLs in all applications. It's worked well for me. They also supply a
version on their website that includes uninstall protection:
[https://focusme.com/android/](https://focusme.com/android/)

------
fridgamarator
But what will I do while I poop?

------
vackosar
I have written OSS launcher similar to this. It is search based and you can
also hide apps you don't want to see
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.vackosar.searchbasedlaun...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.vackosar.searchbasedlauncher/)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vackosar.s...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vackosar.searchbasedlauncher)

------
luismedel
This reminds me of my last months as a Windows Phone user. Text interface,
limited apps and browsing...and a lot of jokes from my work colleagues.

------
piotrkubisa
I would say there is worth noting alternative called UltraStamina mode that is
available in Sony phones. In this mode you have only limited number
applications that are mostly non-internet consumers, removes animations,
multiple desktops and also help to last few days more on battery (5-7 days on
built in ~3000mAh battery).

------
reificator
I can't set Google Voice as the default Phone or SMS app, which is obviously
Google's fault, but it means I can't really justify using this launcher the
way it is.

If there was a way to change the Dialer link in the bottom left to open Google
Voice, that would make it a lot easier of a sell.

~~~
Apotheos
I believe you need to install Hangouts Dialer and use that as your primary
dialer.

~~~
reificator
That's what I used to do, but I was naive and tried out the Google Voice app
after it updated. If you're not grandfathered in, I don't think you can go
back to Hangouts for voice/sms anymore.

------
em-bee
i don't have any games or other entertainment apps on my phone.

maps, ride share, audio player, call, sms.

and messaging. but here the problem starts. i am counting 5! messaging apps,
and they all contain work contacts. because everyone is on a different app. so
that's 10!

and, unfortunately, the distractions are also in those apps. if there were an
app that is a distraction only, then i could just remove it from the phone.

notice i didn't list the browser. that's there, but it's rarely really needed,
mostly for entertainment. but most of the messaging apps have builtin browsers
and/or the ability to open a browser from within.

so nope, i am afraid i can't cut out the distractions. they are forced upon me
against my will.

------
tfolbrecht
I use a very similar launcher called "Doorways Launcher."

This looks much more refined with extra features.

Thank you!

------
fekunde
This looks like the way to go for people like me who have used everything from
uninstalling apps (then resorting to the browser) to installing usage
trackers. Just eliminating the ability to do anything but the minimal.

------
rutierut
I've been using Befor Launcher for the past month, it's pretty similar,
LessPhone wasn't a good fit for me. I've been absolutely loving the
experience, this is a good concept.

------
perfect_wave
I like the idea of this, but I have one non-negotiable - I have to be able to
use Spotify on my phone. I have yet to see a minimalist solution that allows
me to use my music player.

~~~
bussierem
I am the same way with Google Music, and I was experimenting with the various
minimalist launchers. The one I found is "Before Launcher", which lets you
pick 6 apps to have on the home screen. I just added Google Play Music app to
that list along with my others, and it seems just fine, outside not having a
home screen widget for easy controls.

~~~
johnchristopher
I installed it today, following that comment, and 20 minutes later... my
pocket was burning :D. I spent the next half an hour trying to reboot it and
remove the launcher since it was really slow (and hot). Just before leaving
work of course and when I wanted to listen to a podcast. Oh, well. Don't try
out new things at 4 o'clock when you need them at 5 :D.

------
ryanolsonx
I've been using Slim launcher lately. These sort of launchers definitely have
a place and have helped me stay distraction-free.

------
mendelmaleh
In reality, this app is really underwelming. I'd recommend Niagara launcher,
or Before launcher.

------
throwaway876198
Does anyone an opensource equivalent of this? I do not like closed source apps
anymore.

~~~
siphon22
I don't know if it's the same, but KISS launcher has been amazing for me. I
have only like 4 or 5 utility stuff on the small favorites bar and everything
else is hidden. If I truly need something that isn't in my favorites, I need
to actively think about it and search for it by swiping up on the homescreen
to open the KISS search bar. I no longer open my phone and see a cluttered
mess and procrastinate by opening random stuff that seems appealing at the
time.

------
johnchristopher
So, only three apps allowed ? More in the paid version ?

------
nsilvestri
I wanted to give this a shot a long time ago, but putting dark mode behind a
paywall was the only thing keeping me from using it. I do not enjoy getting my
eyeballs fried every time I go to home.

~~~
sgarrity
This is literally a $1 problem.

------
ChrisArchitect
reminds me of the approach/minimal interface that tiny PALM comeback phone was
pushing

~~~
ChrisArchitect
wait, this is the same thing? And is it called NoPhone or LessPhone ....what
is going on here? also, this is from 2018?

------
pjmlp
It seems quite strange that people get so addicted to their phones that they
need this kind of external help.

What is so hard about self control?

~~~
frankbreetz
In a world where thermostats and refrigerators have to go regular software
updates, this hardly seems like overkill. Someone made something to help
people, I think we should appreciate it.

~~~
em-bee
it's a fair question. why even install distracting apps in the first place?
just remove them from the phone. the problem is apps that mix business with
pleasure and that can't be uninstalled or avoided.

~~~
ialexpw
Exactly this. And if it's really so bad that you'd need this, just buy a
simple phone with simple apps.

~~~
frankbreetz
How is buying a new phone easier than installing an app?

------
feiss
I need 5

~~~
quazar
You can choose a number of allowed apps between 1 and 8 in the full version,
which costs $1.

------
jeena
Interesting that people seem to have that problem, I guess I just sit in front
of a real computer most of the day so it's easier to do the things on it.

I almost feel guilty that my job gives me the most expensive phone every year
and I'm basically only use it to listen to podcasts on the train while
commuting, otherwise it's mostly both at work and at home just laying on the
qi charging station the rest of the day.

